# Bengal and Savannah cats.



## blueadept (Aug 27, 2009)

Gizmo - Bengal (Just a baby!)
http://ubuntuone.com/3UuIiy4RW22jPBH7BVIjDR

Electra - Savannah (12 weeks old)
http://ubuntuone.com/1THRYbBYt4zM9TiD7ZJ6XN (You just wait until I grow into these ears!)

James


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

They're gorgeous!

Mind you I'm biased as I have two Bengal kittens 6 month old brothers). One black/brown marble and one brown rosette/striped.

Loppyloro
x


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow your cats are Striking!

I have a soft spot for Savannah's so would love to see more pics as she grows!


----------



## blueadept (Aug 27, 2009)

curlywurlydee said:


> Wow your cats are Striking!
> 
> I have a soft spot for Savannah's so would love to see more pics as she grows!


You are in luck!... that is a rather old pictureof my Savannah, here she is around 18 months.

https://ubuntuone.com/7gYGejXClhnNWf1pwyuqZs


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

blueadept said:


> You are in luck!... that is a rather old pictureof my Savannah, here she is around 18 months.
> 
> https://ubuntuone.com/7gYGejXClhnNWf1pwyuqZs


She is Stunning! is she fully grown yet?


----------



## blueadept (Aug 27, 2009)

curlywurlydee said:


> She is Stunning! is she fully grown yet?


Just about, although she could grow a tiny bit more.... it's really the males that get big.


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

blueadept said:


> Just about, although she could grow a tiny bit more.... it's really the males that get big.


She is beautiful and i love her name.

How old is your Bengal now?


----------

